# Ordered some true snow tires...



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice that you've decided to go with a winter tyres for the upcoming season .

We all get to do the drive through calcium chloride slush in the rust belt , or it would not be a rust belt .. send me a WAWA !


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My son was born 6 months ago and I said now's as good of time as ever to ensure the best rubber meets the road!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds good. Almost that time.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Good choice!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats Kory. This is a decision you will never regret. 

But out out of curiosity, how will you balance them by hand?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Congrats Kory. This is a decision you will never regret.
> 
> But out out of curiosity, how will you balance them by hand?


My thought exactly! Lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent choice. Good to see you come over to the dark side lol


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought some Michelin X-Ice for this winter (will be my first car with snow tires). Bring on the snow!!!! Bought my car end of Feb this year and experienced a little snow with it. Did OK but I have to drive over an hour to work on occasion and better to be safe.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I ran these new last year for about 12,000 miles. They were pretty darn good. Hoping to get at least one more season out of them. This winter is suppose to be just as bad as last year *sigh*


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am looking into getting Blizzak tires. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just chuck the snow tires altogether and take your snowmobile to work. That worked great for me for the 3 years I lived in the U.P.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I went with 4 good snow tires last year and had no trouble at all.. I think you'll be happy you did also


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I am looking into getting Blizzak tires. Anyone have any experience with these?


We put them on my wife's cruze because she drives mostly highway to work. She loves them! Quiet and great on the road. My cruze on the other hand got the studded snows because I don't drive that much lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I will balance them with a bubble balancer, they work great if used correctly with a little patience, practice, and attention to detail.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I will balance them with a bubble balancer, they work great if used correctly with a little patience, practice, and attention to detail.


Wow - I haven't seen one of those since my corner gas station in 1981.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Wow - I haven't seen one of those since my corner gas station in 1981.


Harbor Freight sells a "light duty", "handle with white gloves" model for $80


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the story with TPMS sensors, anything special required in regards to the DIC readout or will the run of the mill sensors from Tire Rack do? Not a requirement but I'd rather not stare at an idiot light for 4 months.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> We put them on my wife's cruze because she drives mostly highway to work. She loves them! Quiet and great on the road. My cruze on the other hand got the studded snows because I don't drive that much lol



Thanks for the reply. I think I am going to go with them. I drive mostly highway as well.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Wow - I haven't seen one of those since my corner gas station in 1981.


I found one in my 1963 Warshawsky Auto Parts catalog. :dazed052:[h=1][/h]


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> What's the story with TPMS sensors, anything special required in regards to the DIC readout or will the run of the mill sensors from Tire Rack do? Not a requirement but I'd rather not stare at an idiot light for 4 months.


Save some money and try a piece of 1/4" X 1/4" electrical tape.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I found one in my 1963 Warshawsky Auto Parts catalog. :dazed052:


Gravity don't lie!


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Tps. I believe have to be GM, due to the psi/kpa readouts on the drivers center. They also have to be calibrated with GM's tool. No you can't use the key fob like some of their older vehicles. Good luck! Picked up some toyo ice tires here. Lots of snow in Manitoba!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Gravity don't lie!


You do know that you're showing your age..............right????? :smileystooges:


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Save some money and try a piece of 1/4" X 1/4" electrical tape.


Agreed. Don't waste your money on TPMS for your winter tires. No need for them if you can ignore the tiny light on the dash (which is pretty easy to do) and keep an eye on the pressure yourself (as people have been doing for 100 years).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TPMS offers the advantage of warning the operator of an impending flat and gives the opportunity to take corrective measures before suffering a failure. 

For me, the time that I can least afford a failure is in winter. It is also the time of year when I cannot physically examine my tires as much due to shorter daylight hours and tires often obscured by snow, etc. Plus the roads are notoriously in worse condition and road hazards are often hidden by the snow precluding evasive maneuvers. 

So while it may be counter-intuitive to some, for me winter is the time of year when I want my TPMS the most.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> TPMS offers the advantage of warning the operator of an impending flat and gives the opportunity to take corrective measures before suffering a failure.
> 
> For me, the time that I can least afford a failure is in winter. It is also the time of year when I cannot physically examine my tires as much due to shorter daylight hours and tires often obscured by snow, etc. Plus the roads are notoriously in worse condition and road hazards are often hidden by the snow precluding evasive maneuvers.
> 
> So while it may be counter-intuitive to some, for me winter is the time of year when I want my TPMS the most.


agreed. you can get a pack of 4 gm tpms sensors for $75 on ebay. The tool can be got for around the same price. I travel 200 miles a day in a my CTD and safety is one thing I will not cut corners on. I even carry a full size spare and jack in my trunk. Its come in handy several times. Plus I can drop the leaking tire off on my way home from work and pick it up the following day from the shop.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

If you carry a full-size spare (as do I) there really is no need to spend an extra $150 on tpms for winter tires IMO. Checking tire pressure once a week isn't brain surgery. That cash savings can go for something that is more needed in the winter such as a wiring harness and better headlights, or stepping up a notch on the gas pump. However, suit yourself. Spend your money how you want.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> You do know that you're showing your age..............right????? :smileystooges:


I'm 29 but I've been told I seem to be going on 68


----------

